# Nick Marshal and Sanford Seay gone?



## erniesp (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone hearing anything on this?


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 2, 2012)

Hope not. Need them both!


----------



## erniesp (Feb 2, 2012)

Word is they were kicked off team for stealing from another player


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2012)

If true then good riddance.  Can't abide thievery.  No matter how good they might be.


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep, my source said they stole $500.00 out  of someones dorm. ;( This is hearsay.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 2, 2012)

If so, see ya... Hate a thief!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

Man, whats up with these boys?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 2, 2012)

Unbelieveable!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

Anybody got link to the story? Cant find anything.


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Man, whats up with these boys?



Just not very smart! Blows me away how these kids can throw this opportunity away.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 2, 2012)

If that's true we're gonna have TEN open scholarships! Crazy!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

Next thing you know someone will tell us if they pay them they wont steal......


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 2, 2012)

had heard Marshall was trouble before we even signed him..hope it isn't true.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Feb 2, 2012)

yes, it was on espn a couple hours ago. stealing from another student is how it was worded on espn.


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Anybody got link to the story? Cant find anything.



Brown, CMR is going public with it tomorrow.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Yelp, sad situation.  I hate it, Nick Marshall was going to be a good one.  It is like some of these kids think they are above the law just because they are football players.  Selfish attitudes.

Bad thing is it was mentioned that the coaches knew this before signing day and still didn't try hard to go after somebody else.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

Well it looks like LSU will get two more................


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Next thing you know someone will tell us if they pay them they wont steal......



Don't laugh.  Somebody absolutely will say that.

I was at a party on New Year's eve and some nut was talking about how college athletes are slaves and college athletics are slave labor.

I normally don't say anything to people that I don't know but I had to challenge that foolishness.  I said, "Yeah you're right.  Except for the fact that college athletes are doing what they do by choice.  Plus they are getting a and education in return and will likely end up making more money than the average person if they apply themselves.  Either through earning a degree from a major university or through professional sports.  You're right, aside from all that, college sports and slavery are exactly alike."


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't laugh.  Somebody absolutely will say that.
> 
> I was at a party on New Year's eve and some nut was talking about how college athletes are slaves and college athletics are slave labor.
> 
> I normally don't say anything to people that I don't know but I had to challenge that foolishness.  I said, "Yeah you're right.  Except for the fact that college athletes are doing what they do by choice.  Plus they are getting a and education in return and will likely end up making more money than the average person if they apply themselves.  Either through earning a degree from a major university or through professional sports.  You're right, aside from all that, college sports and slavery are exactly alike."



That person had to be a democrat. Had to be!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> That person had to be a democrat. Had to be!



Oh yes.  He owns a local resteraunt and bar and plays MSNBC on one of the TVs a good bit.  I asked if we could switch it to FOX News one time and he looked at me like I had three heads.


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2012)

It's never going to stop until they recruit players that are actually college material, but then you wont win and coaches lose jobs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> It's never going to stop until they recruit players that are actually college material, but then you wont win and coaches lose jobs.



Yeah and we are all part of the problem.  We would rather watch more athletic punks than less athletic guys that have their heads on straight.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2012)

Uneffinbelievable.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Uneffinbelievable.



My sentiments exactly.

If this don't bring Mr. Yellow Stains out of his bunker, nothing will.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> If this don't bring Mr. Yellow Stains out of his bunker, nothing will.



Joey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where are you??????????????


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Joey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where are you??????????????



he just checked in.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> he just checked in.



Hey joey!! Post man I know you want to! I see you lurking!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Hey joey!! Post man I know you want to! I see you lurking!



In 3,2,1...


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

I dont always ask for a GT fan to post in a thread like this, but when I do. I prefer liljoey. Stay miserable my friend!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I dont always ask for a GT fan to post in a thread like this, but when I do. I prefer liljoey. Stay miserable my friend!



The most recent loss to UGA must have hurt him bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> The most recent loss to UGA must have hurt him bad.



He has been stone cold silent!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

They should send these boys to deal with marshall and Seay....


----------



## maker4life (Feb 2, 2012)

Hate to say it but , I TOLD YOU SO !!!!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561213&highlight=nick+marshall


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Hate to say it but , I TOLD YOU SO !!!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561213&highlight=nick+marshall



Not sure what your trying to say. Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Hate to say it but , I TOLD YOU SO !!!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561213&highlight=nick+marshall



Who cares?  Are you right so seldom that you felt the need to make an event out of it?

"I TOLD YOU SO !!!!!!"  Good Lord.  You sound like a woman.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Well it looks like LSU will get two more................


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 3, 2012)

Geez.    Not again.....  

Fulmer cup, here we come.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 3, 2012)

well he may have been all t hat in HS but has not done to much for the DAWGS

Career Highs: 2 tackles vs. Coastal Carolina in 2011

2011: Appeared in 13 games making five tackles.
*Had two tackles vs. Coastal Carolina and single tackles vs. Kentucky and No. 24 Auburn.


not sure how much playing time he had in them 13 games but,if the young man is a thief,then by all accounts kick him good by!!! The DAWGS have some good young men on the team that will love to fill the spot.

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 3, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Hate to say it but , I TOLD YOU SO !!!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561213&highlight=nick+marshall



YOU CALLED IT maker.....


----------



## dixiejacket (Feb 3, 2012)

*Nick Marshall*

Gonna be a long off season......everyone hold your breath!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 3, 2012)

We see this every year and no team is immune.  These kids are given great opportunities and all they have to do is put forth a hard effort and keep their nose clean.

It's tragic when any one of these kids make mistakes like this where the repercussions can and probably will stay with them for a very long time.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Geez.    Not again.....
> 
> Fulmer cup, here we come.



Haven't seen or heard of a police report...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2012)

What I love is the fact that an FSU fan is gloating because a player on somebody else's team got into trouble.

FSU aint exactly Duke where that's concerned.  Greg Ried is a real angel.


----------



## dixiejacket (Feb 3, 2012)

David Mills said:


> We see this every year and no team is immune.  These kids are given great opportunities and all they have to do is put forth a hard effort and keep their nose clean.
> 
> It's tragic when any one of these kids make mistakes like this where the repercussions can and probably will stay with them for a very long time.



You are dead on.  I cannot help but believe that in some way we all add to this "superstar" mentality that makes these young men feel like they are above the law.  I mean look at the whole recruiting/announcement process that we just went through.  Is an 18 year old kid that has yet to don his schools' uniform really worth this "idol worship" and can he handle it?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Haven't seen or heard of a police report...



They don't care.  That's a minor detail.  No need to let that get in the way of a good meme.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 3, 2012)

Freshman WR Seay dismissed
By By SETH EMERSON on 02/03/12 08:09
semerson@macon.com

ATHENS - Georgia freshman wide receiver Sanford Seay has been dismissed from the football team for a violation of team rules, according to his high school coach, Lee County's Dean Fabrizio.

Multiple sources said Thursday that Seay had run into minor issues this year with the team, and a recent incident was the final straw.

The sources said the recent incident involved a teammate accusing Seay of cash theft. Seay has professed his innocence to coaches.

No charges have been filed, nor has an incident report been filed, according to UGA police chief Jimmy Williamson.

Freshman cornerback Nick Marshall was also involved in the situation, according to multiple sources. But there has been no confirmation of any discipline for Marshall, who has been expected to contribute in the 2012 season.

Seay was a three-star recruit out of Lee County who redshirted this year.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 3, 2012)

*Athens Banner Herald report linked*

Looks true 

http://onlineathens.com/dogbytes/football/2012-02-03/georgia-wide-receiver-be-kicked-team


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Looks true
> 
> http://onlineathens.com/dogbytes/football/2012-02-03/georgia-wide-receiver-be-kicked-team



No use for those idiots on the team.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2012)

nickel back said:


> well he may have been all t hat in HS but has not done to much for the DAWGS
> 
> Career Highs: 2 tackles vs. Coastal Carolina in 2011
> 
> ...



Yep, if you only make 5 tackles in 13 games you are not all in and we don't need you.  Good riddance.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yep, if you only make 5 tackles in 13 games you are not all in and we don't need you.  Good riddance.



Yeah... that had everything to do with it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yep, if you only make 5 tackles in 13 games you are not all in and we don't need you.  Good riddance.



Each University has its own way to Process kids.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 3, 2012)

They had to go. You can't have thieves on your team.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 3, 2012)

idiots


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Each University has its own way to Process kids.



Even you know better than this.  The amount of tackles he had as a true freshman played no role in the decision to keep/dismiss this kid.  Marshall is a talented player and one who would have seen an increase in his playing time.  

As for seay, the article didn't think he would be in the wr rotation next year, but I think otherwise.  Yes, he was less heralded coming out of HS, but he would have seen the field this year and at a position where we are lacking bodies.

You don't "process" kids at positions of need, especially after signing a partial class.  Our new ad is not putting up with any crap from student athletes.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Even you know better than this.



You might want to rethink that Rex...


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 3, 2012)

Wonder how long it will be before LSU brings these two in for a visit.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 3, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> If that's true we're gonna have TEN open scholarships! Crazy!



Ten? is that all? pffffffff...


----------



## erniesp (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like three now. Chris Sanders is kicked off team too.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

erniesp said:


> Looks like three now. Chris Sanders is kicked off team too.



It's raining hatchets in Athens!


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

erniesp said:


> Looks like three now. Chris Sanders is kicked off team too.



Yelp, Sanders is gone too.  Said they attempted to steal $500 from a teammates room.  Said they did not know if Sanders was involved but it has "violation of team rules" on all three.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 3, 2012)

Two guys who were going to get a lot of field time next year...


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Two guys who were going to get a lot of field time next year...



Yeah, Marshall was being counted on heavily.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 3, 2012)

So do you have to have a police report for it to be considered as a qualifying event for the fulmer cup?


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 3, 2012)

charges have to be filed


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Well it looks like LSU will get two more................





greene_dawg said:


> Wonder how long it will be before LSU brings these two in for a visit.



Haters! 

We don't take thieves. We only accept QBs who like to cop a feel and can throw the dang ball.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Even you know better than this.  The amount of tackles he had as a true freshman played no role in the decision to keep/dismiss this kid.  Marshall is a talented player and one who would have seen an increase in his playing time.
> 
> As for seay, the article didn't think he would be in the wr rotation next year, but I think otherwise.  Yes, he was less heralded coming out of HS, but he would have seen the field this year and at a position where we are lacking bodies.
> 
> You don't "process" kids at positions of need, especially after signing a partial class.  Our new ad is not putting up with any crap from student athletes.



Rex, It was a joke. I think they need to go and would be saying the same if they were at Bama. The problem is if they were at Bama, I am not sure the reason for them being dismissed would have been revealed which would have caused many on this forum to say they were Processed. Is that fair?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Rex, It was a joke. I think they need to go and would be saying the same if they were at Bama. The problem is if they were at Bama, I am not sure the reason for them being dismissed would have been revealed which would have caused many on this forum to say they were Processed. Is that fair?



Saban never discusses personal information.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 3, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Saban never discusses personal information.



exactly and when a kid is removed from the team, it appears that he is "processing" them. There are reasons some of the players have been removed from Bama and those reasons are kept in house the majority of the time.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> exactly and when a kid is removed from the team, it appears that he is "processing" them. There are reasons some of the players have been removed from Bama and those reasons are kept in house the majority of the time.



Where did richt mention why these kids were dismissed?


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 3, 2012)

Stealing from your own teammates?  They should lock them in a room with Lynch, Ogletree, and J. Jones for about 5 mins, they might catch a lesson well learned...


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 3, 2012)

Didn't Scam steel a laptop at Florida.  I say they end up at Auburn..........boy will I take a beating on this one from Spots.   

I'll bet Nick Marshall wins the Heisman in two years.


----------



## dixiejacket (Feb 3, 2012)

*Recruits*

And this points out one of the flaws in rating the recruiting of these athletes on signing day.  The "dream team" is becoming a nightmare.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> And this points out one of the flaws in rating the recruiting of these athletes on signing day.  The "dream team" is becoming a nightmare.



But the dream team was a good group of guys who wanted to be dwags, remember, they all did community service, got good grades, I mean these guys had "integrity"....


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> But the dream team was a good group of guys who wanted to be dwags, remember, they all did community service, got good grades, I mean these guys had "integrity"....



I see you're still bitter about being a tech fan...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I see you're still bitter about being a tech fan...



I can't  a little without being called bitter?  I guess it could be worse.


----------



## dixiejacket (Feb 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> But the dream team was a good group of guys who wanted to be dwags, remember, they all did community service, got good grades, I mean these guys had "integrity"....



Actually my point was that attrition, for whatever the cause, seriously diminishes the rating of a class.  This is not unique to any one school even though some schools, that stay in the top of the Fulmer Cup rankings, do seem to suffer from this consistently.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> Actually my point was that attrition, for whatever the cause, seriously diminishes the rating of a class.  This is not unique to any one school even though some schools, that stay in the top of the Fulmer Cup rankings, do seem to suffer from this consistently.



I said last fall that I would like to see the class rankings after they graduate.  How many NFL players, how many all americans, how many contributors etc... This would help determine if some teams are consistently over achieving with their class or consistently underachieving with their recruiting talent.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> But the dream team was a good group of guys who wanted to be dwags, remember, they all did community service, got good grades, I mean these guys had "integrity"....



Don't forget that Marshall was close to being the face of your entire class and all of the "twenty sided die" club we're furious that he "flipped" from a GT silent to a verbal to UGA...


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Don't forget that Marshall was close to being the face of your entire class and all of the "twenty sided die" club we're furious that he "flipped" from a GT silent to a verbal to UGA...



hush.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Where did richt mention why these kids were dismissed?



Nobody said that he did. But the information got out somehow. So the information is being Processed.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> hush.



CPJ would have kept him under control.


----------



## dixiejacket (Feb 3, 2012)

*Marshall*



Nitram4891 said:


> CPJ would have kept him under control.



I wish you hadn't said that.  Nobody is immune from an 18 year old making stupid mistakes.  Granted, recruiting character helps reduce the odds but this could happen to any of us.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Nobody said that he did. But the information got out somehow. So the information is being Processed.



true.  my point is that if kids at alabama had done something worthy of getting kicked off the team (serious violation), that news too would get out.  you guys are acting like the guys that saban is showing the door to, were serious offenders and i don't think that to be the case.  by saying saban doesn't comment on these kids, you're acting as if he is trying to protect them in some way.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> I wish you hadn't said that.  Nobody is immune from an 18 year old making stupid mistakes.  Granted, recruiting character helps reduce the odds but this could happen to any of us.


Exactly!


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 3, 2012)

Terrible start to a promising season... When we have an average team we stay out of trouble. When we have a team that could knock on the door we stay in trouble. Snakebit...


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Terrible start to a promising season... When we have an average team we stay out of trouble. When we have a team that could knock on the door we stay in trouble. Snakebit...



This......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> I wish you hadn't said that.  Nobody is immune from an 18 year old making stupid mistakes.  Granted, recruiting character helps reduce the odds but this could happen to any of us.



I'm obviously joking dixie....    How would I know what CPJ or a recruit would do?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> But the dream team was a good group of guys who wanted to be dwags, remember, they all did community service, got good grades, I mean these guys had "integrity"....



Dude why do you still, over a year later, go on about the dream team?  Why does it bother you so much?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Terrible start to a promising season... When we have an average team we stay out of trouble. When we have a team that could knock on the door we stay in trouble. Snakebit...



I was thinking this earlier today.  It seems like it never fails.  And once this gets going, it seems like it snow balls.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude why do you still, over a year later, go on about the dream team?  Why does it bother you so much?



Dixie brought it up.


----------



## dixiejacket (Feb 3, 2012)

*Dream Team*



Nitram4891 said:


> Dixie brought it up.



I didn't coin the phrase.  It was used to describe UGA's recruiting class of 2011.  I did not realize it could only be used by the school that chose to name their recruits this.  Again, my point simply is that what is signed on NSD is immediately rated but rarely meets expectations because of this kind of foolishness.  And while it happens more at some schools than others, no one is immune.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Feb 3, 2012)

*And the*

Hits just keep on coming............


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> I didn't coin the phrase.  It was used to describe UGA's recruiting class of 2011.  I did not realize it could only be used by the school that chose to name their recruits this.  Again, my point simply is that what is signed on NSD is immediately rated but rarely meets expectations because of this kind of foolishness.  And while it happens more at some schools than others, no one is immune.



this is true, but whether it's called the "dream team", or the #1, #2, or #3 ranked class in the country, expectations will still be the same.  the naming of a class is not going to put any additional pressure on this group.  and honestly, as quirky as it may have been, the kids bought into it and wanted to be part of that group.  i'm still happy about that group we brought in last year, just not the actions of a select few.  we saw immediate contributions from several guys in that class and they will only continue to get better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> I didn't coin the phrase.  It was used to describe UGA's recruiting class of 2011.  I did not realize it could only be used by the school that chose to name their recruits this.  Again, my point simply is that what is signed on NSD is immediately rated but rarely meets expectations because of this kind of foolishness.  And while it happens more at some schools than others, no one is immune.



I don't care if you use the words "dream team".  There is just a history of Nitram making a much bigger deal out of it than any of the UGA fans here.  And that's his privilege.  It's also mine however, to point out how silly that is.  Just like maker's celebrating about Marshall, Seay, and Sanders and his "calling it" about marshall.

That's so ridiculous to me that he's on here patting himself on the back and feeling good about it.  I don't know why he cares since he's a Florida State fan.


----------



## flowingwell (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know what all the negativity is about?  I say these types of incidents show that UGA is finally back to being a contender.  It is a known fact that we had some real criminals back when we were winning SEC titles.  The last few years we had guys getting caught skinny dipping and getting traffic tickets on scooters?  Those are the types of players that lost to Kentucky and UCF!  It is time that we get some real criminals that inspire real fear and intimidation.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> They don't care.  That's a minor detail.  No need to let that get in the way of a good meme.



So do you believe this didn't happen since there is no police report?

Come on Brad.  Your better than that


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> So do you believe this didn't happen since there is no police report?
> 
> Come on Brad.  Your better than that



Maybe I shouldn't speak for Brad but the point is that it won't have an effect on Fulmer Cup because there are no charges filed. Nobody ever said it didn't happen.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate to hear this about Seay. Watching him play on the Lee County High School team last year was one of the few bright spots for that horrible team. He made some amazing catches.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow - it ain't even spring ball yet..... 

Ya'll save me some for spring & summer please.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate to hear this about Seay. Watching him play on the Lee County High School team last year was one of the few bright spots for that horrible team. He made some amazing catches.



I was excited to see him play too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> So do you believe this didn't happen since there is no police report?
> 
> Come on Brad.  Your better than that



I didn't say that.  I never doubted that it happened.  But if it was any of yall's teams there would be posts about how it was all just rumor right then etc.

I hate to lose Marshall's talent but if this is what he was about then we are better off without him.  Losing him and Sanders just leaves us stupidly thin at corner.  But that's just the way it is.

I don't care that people enjoy this so much.  Big deal.  But maker's celebration did kind of get on my nerves.  I won't lie to you, it bugged me.  Florida State fan running his mouth about off field issues?  Seriously?  They practically invented that.

As for the Fulmer Cup stuff, we'll see where things are when it's all over.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I didn't say that.  I never doubted that it happened.  But if it was any of yall's teams there would be posts about how it was all just rumor right then etc.
> 
> I hate to lose Marshall's talent but if this is what he was about then we are better off without him.  Losing him and Sanders just leaves us stupidly thin at corner.  But that's just the way it is.
> 
> ...



How can you have that sig line when you do more Whining then anyone. 

He is not talking trash about UGA because of UGA players getting in trouble. He was just saying he told you Marshall was trouble . Of course you tryed to defend Marshall and play it off like Maker was just hating on Marshall because he   didn't go to FSU.  Now that he has been proven right you are still whining.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2012)

ACguy said:


> How can you have that sig line when you do more Whining then anyone.
> 
> He is not talking trash about UGA because of UGA players getting in trouble. He was just saying he told you Marshall was trouble . Of course you tryed to defend Marshall and play it off like Maker was just hating on Marshall because he   didn't go to FSU.  Now that he has been proven right you are still whining.



How can can continue to post what is the mental equivilant to a cow pie over and over and over?

You whine to complain about what your perceive as whining.  Priceless.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> How can can continue to post what is the mental equivilant to a cow pie over and over and over?
> 
> You whine to complain about what your perceive as whining.  Priceless.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


>



I was trying to be nice.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was trying to be nice.



 You did just fine!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You did just fine!



I wonder if maker or AC would care so much about Marshall's character if he went and played somewhere out in Kansas for a year and then ended up at FSU or Florida.

If he does that, they welcome him with open arms and any mention of what he did at UGA is off limits.  There, I'm "calling it".


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You did just fine!



He's my personal James Franklin.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> He's my personal James Franklin.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Feb 4, 2012)

doenightmare said:


> Wow - it ain't even spring ball yet.....
> 
> Ya'll save me some for spring & summer please.


you will get all you want last game this fall


----------



## gin house (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe they were released for their actions or maybe its trimming the fat so to speak?   The reality of the situation is that all teams do kick kids out for this type behavior also that teams do "trim the fat" to help the team, im fine with both.   We had four walkons just up and quit the team a few days ago  Even had playing time.   Whats the difference in getting cought smoking weed and theiving cash as far as the legality of it?   To me the stealing is much worse but things like this generally happen right after the season.  Is there something in the water all over the nation or is it culling for open spots on the roster?  By the way we picked up a great punter a couple days ago,  wouldnt have been able to if the four walkons would have stayed   All teams do it.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 5, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> How can can continue to post what is the mental equivilant to a cow pie over and over and over?
> 
> You whine to complain about what your perceive as whining.  Priceless.



What did I say that was whining? What did maker say about UGA? This has nothing to do with UGA. It's about Marshall you trying to say Maker was saying bad stuff about him because he went to UGA. But now we know Maker   is right and your wrong. But that's nothing new.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2012)

gin house said:


> Maybe they were released for their actions or maybe its trimming the fat so to speak?



Teams that sign 19 kids are in no position to be "trimming the fat".


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2012)

ACguy said:


> What did I say that was whining? What did maker say about UGA? This has nothing to do with UGA. It's about Marshall you trying to say Maker was saying bad stuff about him because he went to UGA. But now we know Maker   is right and your wrong. But that's nothing new.



LOL.  I don't care whether or not you think I'm wrong.  Nothing you say matters.  Your opinions are mental feces.

Don't hit me with your purse.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 6, 2012)

Amen Rex, we are cutting in the meat now. All I gotta say is we better find a way to replace them and I don't mean giving schollie to a BUNCH OF SCRUBS. Like that o-lineman from Covington who will NEVER see the field. His name is John Bodin.Thought Kevin Perez(since graduated) had taught us a lesson about that.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 6, 2012)

It would be so easy and typical (in this forum) to criticize the school, to make out that somehow these kids are a product of UGA (in this case).

When a kid is recruited, there's just no way of know how they are going to act when they get away from home.  They are expected to act more like adults when they are still kids.  

Having raised 2 kids (they are in their 20s now), I can tell you that they just don't think rationally like adults.
A kid may have no discipline issues on their record in HS, but without constant adult supervision there is no telling what they might do.  

A university cannot monitor each of these kids 24/7, it's just not possible.  The school is taking a chance on every recruit and this is sometimes the result.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> It would be so easy and typical (in this forum) to criticize the school, to make out that somehow these kids are a product of UGA (in this case).
> 
> When a kid is recruited, there's just no way of know how they are going to act when they get away from home.  They are expected to act more like adults when they are still kids.
> 
> ...



I agree with you David.

People can celebrate Marshall washing out with the "I told you so.  I told you he was a thug." bit of business.

I have never met Nick Marshall.  But I know people that know him.  And when he was in highschool, the word on him was that he had a temper, could be a bit hard to handle, but also did things that made teachers and coaches love him.  Just things you wouldn't expect from a highschool kid that were good.

Now what he did was WRONG inexcusable and can not be tolerated.  Richt did the right thing.

In the case of Seay, a good frind of mine knows him fairly well, he and Marshall are both South GA boys remember, and he was shocked when he found this out.  He's an Auburn fan and called me to find out what I knew about it.

He couldn't believe it.  Seay was not raised in poverty, does not come from a broken home or a family with a bad reputation.  He's not the cliche' of coming from nothing and growing up seeing nothing but bad examples.  My buddy's comment was, "He grew up in a house that's bigger than mine and your houses put together.  I need $500.00 worse than he does."

I say all that to say, you're right.  Hindsight is 20/20 and there are not always red flags all over the place.  And it certainly doesn't come from recruititng thugs or fostering an atmosphere in which thuggery thrives.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2012)

David, very true.  Makes you wonder how many other stupid things these kids do...

You hear stories both ways, of problem kids in hs going to college and being model students (Noel Devine comes to mind).  Devine did get in a fight as a freshman, but aside from that, he kept his nose clean.  Coming out of hs, nobody gave him a chance.  And other times the reverse is true, where a good kid in hs gets in trouble.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am not bashing but I do think that something in Athens is contributing to these actions.  If it was one year or one time I might feel different but this is same song 30th verse.  I don't care to speculate further.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 6, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I am not bashing but I do think that something in Athens is contributing to these actions.  If it was one year or one time I might feel different but this is same song 30th verse.  I don't care to speculate further.



But, with the limited amount of information that folks like you and I have, we simply cannot determine if it is an issue with the program or the institution.

We all like to kid around and harass one another, God knows I have done my share.  But some of these kids have squandered an opportunity (free college education) that the smallest percentage of kids are offered.  Many of these kids come from very disadvantaged situations and they have ruined what may be the only opportunity they may ever have of bettering their situation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> But some of these kids have squandered an opportunity (free college education) that the smallest percentage of kids are offered.  Many of these kids come from very disadvantaged situations and they have ruined what may be the only opportunity they may ever have of bettering their situation.



Yep, very sad.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> But, with the limited amount of information that folks like you and I have, we simply cannot determine if it is an issue with the program or the institution.



Why? It's every off season at UGA.  Something is causing it and it is 100% an issue with the institution.  Whether it is a coaching issue, a recruiting issue, an environmental (Athens is a fun town) issue, one thing you can't say is that it's not something related to UGA.

I'm not trying to bash UGA on this, you could say this about any school that consistently has off field trouble as well.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 6, 2012)

Cancer spreads when left unchecked.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not trying to bash UGA on this, you could say this about any school that consistently has off field trouble as well.




Athletes getting in trouble happens at all schools and always has.  You know more about UGA's program because you live in the state of Georgia and it makes the news. 

This was pretty interesting-

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/the_bonus/02/27/cfb.crime/index.html


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 6, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why? It's every off season at UGA.  Something is causing it and it is 100% an issue with the institution.  Whether it is a coaching issue, a recruiting issue, an environmental (Athens is a fun town) issue, one thing you can't say is that it's not something related to UGA.
> 
> I'm not trying to bash UGA on this, you could say this about any school that consistently has off field trouble as well.



 Coincidence?????

I'm not defending UGA and I'll probably never be accused of doin so.  Many schools have these problems, no one is immune.  If UGA or any school has a disproportionate amount, then it should be incumbent upon the school to look into it.  Maybe there is a lax environment at UGA, I don't know. 

Wasn't UGA named one of the biggest party colleges in America a few years back or am I confused with someone else?

BTW, one problem is that you really can't do a formal background check on recruits, any record that they might have as a juvenile cannot be released.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Coincidence?????
> 
> I'm not defending UGA and I'll probably never be accused of doin so.  Many schools have these problems, no one is immune.  If UGA or any school has a disproportionate amount, then it should be incumbent upon the school to look into it.  Maybe there is a lax environment at UGA, I don't know.
> 
> Wasn't UGA named one of the biggest party colleges in America a few years back or am I confused with someone else?



Coincidence that repeats itself.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 6, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Athletes getting in trouble happens at all schools and always has.  You know more about UGA's program because you live in the state of Georgia and it makes the news.
> 
> This was pretty interesting-
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/the_bonus/02/27/cfb.crime/index.html



Sure it happens at every school but like you said, it doesn't make the news here.  Regardless we are talking about UGA and IMO there is a repeating issue there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2012)

This is nothing but curiosity on my part, why do the fans of other teams care so much?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 6, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is nothing but curiosity on my part, why do the fans of other teams care so much?



What else is there to talk about this morning?  Madonna?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Regardless we are talking about UGA and IMO there is a repeating issue there.



And there's a repeating issue of tech losing to UGA...


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 6, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> And there's a repeating issue of tech losing to UGA...



I think thats what he is refering to......


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> What else is there to talk about this morning?  Madonna?



Well there's a thread for that.  And apparently she's a bit of a sacred cow around here so you have to watch your mouth.  Which I find odd on a forum of hunters, fishermen, and football fans.

I just don't get why anybody would care all that much about this beyond the normal, "Ha ha, you had players get in trouble."


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 6, 2012)

It's the off-season and it is football related news.  People are going to talk.  I don't start post talking about these things but when it is being discussed I share my opinion.  It doesn't make my day when a UGA player is in the news for something dumb....if nobody here was already talking about it I wouldn't be either.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't laugh.  Somebody absolutely will say that.
> 
> I was at a party on New Year's eve and some nut was talking about how college athletes are slaves and college athletics are slave labor.
> 
> I normally don't say anything to people that I don't know but I had to challenge that foolishness.  I said, "Yeah you're right.  Except for the fact that college athletes are doing what they do by choice.  Plus they are getting a and education in return and will likely end up making more money than the average person if they apply themselves.  Either through earning a degree from a major university or through professional sports.  You're right, aside from all that, college sports and slavery are exactly alike."


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


>



One of these jelly spined liberal is wanting to say something so bad right about now.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I didn't say that.  I never doubted that it happened.  But if it was any of yall's teams there would be posts about how it was all just rumor right then etc.
> 
> I hate to lose Marshall's talent but if this is what he was about then we are better off without him.  Losing him and Sanders just leaves us stupidly thin at corner.  But that's just the way it is.
> 
> ...



Trust me, this came as no supruse to those of us who live in the Wilcox County area.  Wilcox County's football team stays in fights with all their opponents.  Nick is a product of a system in high school that tells him everything is someone else's fault.  Nick's senior year, they fought with at least 3 other schools, and it was ALWAYS the other team that started it.  Why wouldn't he think he had free reign to do as he pleases?  Seriously, if I was UGA, I'd be leary of these kids coming out of Wilcox County.  They have a reciever coming out next year that is a stud, but I'd really do my homework on him.  I think he's Nick's brother or cousin.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Trust me, this came as no supruse to those of us who live in the Wilcox County area.  Wilcox County's football team stays in fights with all their opponents.  Nick is a product of a system in high school that tells him everything is someone else's fault.  Nick's senior year, they fought with at least 3 other schools, and it was ALWAYS the other team that started it.  Why wouldn't he think he had free reign to do as he pleases?  Seriously, if I was UGA, I'd be leary of these kids coming out of Wilcox County.  They have a reciever coming out next year that is a stud, but I'd really do my homework on him.  I think he's Nick's brother or cousin.



I definitely agree that a big part of the problem is that people kiss their butts from the time they are 13 and are always telling them how great they are.

I knew the stuff about the fighting.  Everybody said he had a temper.  But I never talked to anybody that thought he was a thief or anything like that.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I definitely agree that a big part of the problem is that people kiss their butts from the time they are 13 and are always telling them how great they are.
> 
> I knew the stuff about the fighting.  Everybody said he had a temper.  But I never talked to anybody that thought he was a thief or anything like that.



Of course, those on the Vent say we should just leave Nick alone, he's just a kid, those withuot sin, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Of course, those on the Vent say we should just leave Nick alone, he's just a kid, those withuot sin, blah, blah, blah.



I'm talking about people from Rochelle.  But it doesn't matter.  Marshall has been duely punished and he's somebody else's problem.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm talking about people from Rochelle.  But it doesn't matter.  Marshall has been duely punished and he's somebody else's problem.



Those fools in Wilcox have actually said that.....

his phone is ringin off the hook with offers from other D1 schools

GA Tech is offering a full ride as a QB

Richt will use his connections at FSU (which, in real life don't exist anymore) to get him in Tallahassee.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  I don't care whether or not you think I'm wrong.  Nothing you say matters.  Your opinions are mental feces.
> 
> Don't hit me with your purse.



What did I say that was whining? What did maker say about UGA?

I would be interest to see you answer the questions . But you can do what you always do a through out insults instead of admitting your wrong.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2012)

acguy said:


> what did i say that was whining? What did maker say about uga?
> 
> I would be interest to see you answer the questions . But you can do what you always do a through out insults instead of admitting your wrong.



lol.  Cool story.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  I don't care whether or not you think I'm wrong.  Nothing you say matters.  Your opinions are mental feces.
> 
> Don't hit me with your purse.



Oh no you didn't!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> And there's a repeating issue of tech losing to UGA...



Ah nah ... two fine slap downs in one thread!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Oh no you didn't!



I've come to think of him as my personal Ga Tech.  I would barely even know he existed if he wasn't constantly fixating on everyhting I do and trying to get my attention.  I pound on him and pound him and he keeps taunting me and coming back for more.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 10, 2012)

http://georgia.scout.com/2/1157320.html


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2012)

I think he will be back in Athens this time next year.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 10, 2012)

The door will be left open for Marshall too if he pays his dues. Seay not so much.


----------

